# How many Percent you gonna use Ground Surface lifts?



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I've only ever used these a few times ever... most hills around here have 80% high speed quads mixed in with a couple old doubles / regular speed quads.
Thank god, those things suck. So percentage I'll be using one this year... under 1% of my runs.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I can't tell if it's the grammer or subject at hand, but you need to proof read what you write so people have more of a clue what the hell you're trying to say.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

rope tow = glove mutilator


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, stay off the Storm King surface lift at Copper Mtn. That leaves more powder for me.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha! Storm King...

That is one of the funniest poma's to just go hang out and watch people load. Once it has been running for a bit, it gets a pronounced ditch right after the loading area, then does a fairly steep climb up the hill on the other side. Load it properly and it's no big deal. Get that Poma between your legs a little late and it picks you up off the ground and slaps you onto the up track. Get it really late and be prepared to be slammed into the hillside. It's the latter result that is the most hilarious. I've seen both snowboarders and skiers just get tooled into the hillside by that thing more than once. Moral of the story: If you don't get it right just ditch the Poma and try again. That humiliation is much less than getting picked up and slammed into the mountainside in front of everyone. 

If by surface lifts you mean a splitboard with skins for uphill travel. Probably 98% of my season will be riding those. With a few hitch hikes thrown in for good measure...


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, I've been schooled by the Storm King poma a time or two.:laugh: I've somehow gotten the trick lately and haven't gotten slammed or tossed. (good idea - I think I'll hang out there sometime and do some videoing.)


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

My favorite places involve the poma so I use it a lot. One of those times it is awesome to be a chick....I have always wondered....do guys have to "adjust" prior to loading??


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> My favorite places involve the poma so I use it a lot. One of those times it is awesome to be a chick....I have always wondered....do guys have to "adjust" prior to loading??


OOOhhhh, good question. I've always wondered that too.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> do guys have to "adjust" prior to loading??


Trick question? I usually hold it in my armpit actually ( :


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You'd have to have some saggy nuts for the Poma. If you have saggy nuts, then I suppose the answer would be "yes" you have to adjust prior to loading...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

What if your short....see if I were a dude I would be short, and where it hits me well.....if I had junk it would not be a good thing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe if you're a dwarf...

Really, when you are loading the Poma, it's has that arm that extends. So you pull it down and push it behind your ass, not your ballz. Pretty easy to avoid that spot. Maybe you are trying to hit that spot so you can have that "special feeling" ride on the way to the top. Otherwise, I would think you are trying to get it on your ass cheeks too...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Maybe if you're a dwarf...
> 
> Really, when you are loading the Poma, it's has that arm that extends. So you pull it down and push it behind your ass, not your ballz. Pretty easy to avoid that spot. Maybe you are trying to hit that spot so you can have that "special feeling" ride on the way to the top. Otherwise, I would think you are trying to get it on your ass cheeks too...



Wow...um.. no on the special spot....there is a tendon on my inner thigh that it sometimes hits and I have always thought....damn that would really hurt if you were a guy....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tendon? Inner thigh? Are you talking dirty to me???


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

See... I was trying not to but you made me....You gotta know what I am referring to now and realize I know how the effing thing works....



daysailer1 said:


> OOOhhhh, good question. I've always wondered that too.


It's a common wonder among women boarders....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I never thought that you didn't know how a Poma works. If you don't know what a Poma is, you aren't going to say very much about it. I gotcha with the pole, but really the only danger is the saggy (or old man nuts, which I am closing in on that line) nuts problem. You don't want to put your weight on 'em. Trust me. Otherwise, it's pretty easy to avoid the other. I mean, it's not like it's a solid object. At least it shouldn't be when you are riding the Poma. Maybe that is not the case when guys are riding with you. You've got a lucky dude...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I mean, it's not like it's a solid object. At least it shouldn't be when you are riding the Poma. Maybe that is not the case when guys are riding with you. You've got a lucky dude...



Wow kill...*blushing* o.k.- your forgiven....you really know how to impress a girl....post that one in the one-liners section! You did almost loose me at "almost saggy" though! lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey! I am not there yet. Give me a few more weeks.  Now MPD, he's officially crossed that line years ago...


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Can't you have a "lift" done???  :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We should ask MPD if he knows. After all, he's the one tripping over them when he gets out of the shower...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

awwww poor MPD....the bus never even slowed down....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> My favorite places involve the poma so I use it a lot. One of those times it is awesome to be a chick....I have always wondered....do guys have to "adjust" prior to loading??


 Psh most mortal men probably have to but seeing as I'm not mortal I've never had this problem. Must suck to not be super like me.



killclimbz said:


> Maybe if you're a dwarf...
> 
> Really, when you are loading the Poma, it's has that arm that extends. So you pull it down and push it behind your ass, not your ballz. Pretty easy to avoid that spot. Maybe you are trying to hit that spot so you can have that "special feeling" ride on the way to the top. Otherwise, I would think you are trying to get it on your ass cheeks too...


It's really special when it hits that slight kinked area and it jostles you around, it's like a free crotch massage.



CaptTenielle said:


> Wow...um.. no on the special spot....there is a tendon on my inner thigh that it sometimes hits and I have always thought....damn that would really hurt if you were a guy....


Now by inner thigh and tendon you mean Mangina or Shecock right? Cause we all know you're packing heat down there and were really born a man named Ron.



CaptTenielle said:


> awwww poor MPD....the bus never even slowed down....


 What are you talking about the short bus totally slowed down, lowered the special ramp for him, tightened the chin strap on his helmet, and then took him on his way. But not before putting the strawberry flavored spray on the window.

I love Storm King it's hilarious to ride that thing like you're being towed in. I pull it down and then I blast off the sides of the ditch and do little no grab methods and shit. Brecks is hilarious to watch people die on though.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

JEBUS BA....bit behind today?? And yes...I am packin more heat then a Sauna at a Jenny Craig meeting....Jealous....don't be I saved some for you...you were wondering how a windshield can fall out...answer...it is a cockpit!! mwahhhahahahahha


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes well while you guys were romping around on the internet talking about that tendon protrusion near your crotch I was out doing that snow sliding thing. 

Ah the cockpit that explains it you walked in and scared the pilot with your monsterous she cock and he jumped out the windshield.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah. cool


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*You can get used to anything*

try a nutcracker on for size.

I rode at Ohau, NZ when it had the longest T-bar in the Southern Hemi. 3,000 feet. On a snowboard, I'd "Camel down" that is, put my foot on the end of the tail and kneel down to sit on my back foot. I could even light up a smoke inside my coat while taking the long ride up.


----------

